
The enormous debt burden in the US will cause a recession - champagnepapi
http://www.businessinsider.com/enormous-debt-burden-in-the-us-will-cause-a-recession-2017-8
======
Boothroid
It seems like we dodged a bullet for the most part in 07/08, though I know
lots of people suffered, but it seems like it could have been far worse. But
it does seem like the problems have been swept under the carpet with QE etc.
When will the chickens come home to roost?

